# ^^ndstitle-1180^^



## shaunj66 (Sep 12, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1180^^


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 12, 2006)

sweet!!! have been looking forward to this... i wonder how they'll do with the voices


----------



## orangedrink (Sep 12, 2006)

finally!! wooooo!


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 12, 2006)

Confirmed it to work in safe mode on G6 Lite, its a fun game.


----------



## ryohki (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm more concerned on if it's done a lego on us, and won't work


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 12, 2006)

Man, school sucks, I can't try this yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those who already tried it : is it as hard as the previous ones ?


----------



## lexus-8 (Sep 12, 2006)

how do u download this rom


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 12, 2006)

Try this : LOL GIMME THE ROMZ


----------



## lexus-8 (Sep 12, 2006)

oh sorry man


----------



## TripleA (Sep 12, 2006)

rom easily found using  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (GOOGLE) sssshhhh dont tell no 1


----------



## lexus-8 (Sep 12, 2006)

lol thanx dude lol


----------



## DJBurkey (Sep 12, 2006)

Woohoo, been waiting for this.  I'll be buying it if its good methinks!


----------



## gbtemp111 (Sep 12, 2006)

same here.
also it's great that the voices will remain japanese! capcom killed some of the past megaman games with horrible english voice overs.

any settings for m3 sd?


----------



## Kurdoglu99 (Sep 12, 2006)

Does it work with SC SD?


----------



## Reiniku (Sep 12, 2006)

THEY GOT RID OF THE JAPANESE VOICES OH GOD... HORRIBLE. >_>


----------



## kobewan (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Reiniku @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> THEY GOT RID OF THE JAPANESE VOICES OH GOD... HORRIBLE. >_>



You sure about that? IGN says they left them in...

Also, there seem to be reports of saving not working on M3/G6 (the save doesn't get stored after power off). Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## TripleA (Sep 12, 2006)

I can confirmed
Working on Supercard SD 
with trim room 
faster play 
enable restart 
and 
catridge patch 
all on


----------



## HandheldFrog (Sep 12, 2006)

Yay! Just gotta get home to play this


----------



## TripleA (Sep 12, 2006)

video cut scenes have  japanese audio


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 12, 2006)

What about the M3? Does it work on that?


----------



## cornaljoe (Sep 12, 2006)

Working on EZ4


----------



## TripleA (Sep 12, 2006)

saving is working on supercard sd


----------



## Hero-Link (Sep 12, 2006)

hmm...M3 MiniSD
- Fast Boot 1x, not trimmed and no reset, doesnt work...
- Direct Copy, not trimmed and no reset works, but it doesnt save.
I'm gonna try something else

edit:

-Safe Boot, not trimmed... doesnt save but it works.

we are experiencing the same thing all over again(rockman zx not saving as well...)


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 12, 2006)

works on M3.  Safe boot, no trim.  Woohoo!


EDIT:  Yeah i can say it doesnt save also with my M3


----------



## Shinseiki (Sep 12, 2006)

Working on SCSD with patch access cartridge option on but...

Japanese save dont work with US rom :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(TripleA @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> video cut scenes haveÂ japanese audio



big + !


----------



## gbtemp111 (Sep 12, 2006)

save doesn't work for m3(mini)SD, even with latest manager? going to try it up now.



QUOTE(lakersfan @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> You sure about that? IGN says they left them in...
> 
> Also, there seem to be reports of saving not working on M3/G6 (the save doesn't get stored after power off). Can anyone confirm that?



whoah, you're in saudi arabia? anyway, i read the same thing over at IGN. it's funny how that reviewer said it would've been nice to have english voice overs instead


----------



## Reiniku (Sep 12, 2006)

The cutscenes have the japanese audio with subtitles but the normal ingame japanese audio [during dialogue] was taken out.  I liked the voices too. :[


----------



## gbtemp111 (Sep 12, 2006)

ah that is bullshit! absolutely no reason to take them out. and i bet they were too lazy to create new audio for the cutscenes so they left them alone.


----------



## dreary79 (Sep 12, 2006)

M3 users try a different save location... I had a save in bank 1 and 2 on my EZ3 and one saved to the cart the other saved to the my slot-1 game.


----------



## HugeCock (Sep 12, 2006)

Well hopefully someone talented like Fast will create a nifty patch to get jap voices!


----------



## outphase (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> Well hopefully someone talented like Fast will create a nifty patch to get jap voices!Â



If you check out Fast's tut, you can see how to do it yourself. It's not hard as it's simple file replacement.


----------



## -EX- (Sep 12, 2006)

I played through Rockman ZX 4 times, bought an original version. And as expected, the us version is crap. Though I don't really care as I live in Japan, but still it irritates me as I'm a big Rockman fan.

Here we go.

All voices are cut as expected, it really annoys me to listen to the sound of wind or smth. Original voice acting was INCREDIBLY good, all voices were very emotional (appropriately, of course). Anime scenes are subbed, coa were lazy to remove voices from them.

The translation itself is really poor. Many things are not mentioned at all, i.e. Jiruwe and Van/Eeru were working at Hakobiya Express, now they're just a delivery service. Serpan Company became Slither Inc, though the boss of it is still named Serpent, strange. Actually, almost all sentences are made much simpler, like in the original Model X says "Is there a need for a reason to save human's life?", now he says simply "Do I need a reason to help people?", looks ugly to me. And some typos here and there. And the most famous phrase (was seen at some promo-videos) is still there: "Brave? Me? Not hardly." I bet, soon it will be more popular than "All your base are belong to us". So, the effort which coa have put in the us version is very very small. They wanted easy money.

So, "for great justice", crapcom of america! go on!


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(lakersfan @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Reiniku @ Sep 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > THEY GOT RID OF THE JAPANESE VOICES OH GOD... HORRIBLE. >_>
> ...


AARRRRGGG (actually, that sounds more like a pirate than rage, but oh well.) I should not have played a lot of this before reading the thread. no save for my G6Lite in safe mode.


----------



## gbtemp111 (Sep 12, 2006)

as expected! US versions are usually botched


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 12, 2006)

Guess it's a start of something that they left the original voices in the cut-scenes. Maybe we can expect more in the near future, an option to choose perhaps. Either way, can't wait to play this!


----------



## meangreenie (Sep 12, 2006)

I couldn't give a flying toss the jap voices are gone.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh well if you want a better version you'll have to wait for the enlish one to come out, and since japan and this country is basically the same the game will probably be different from the us version.


----------



## santakuroosu (Sep 12, 2006)

The good thing about Europe getting japanese games later than the US is that there's more time to correct these 'little' slip ups.


----------



## -EX- (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm shocked. They've cut out the ZX transformation anime clip. The most awesome one in this game. That's the bullshit. They butchered the game.

I'm still gonna play it till the end and see what's more have been cut out, stay tuned.


----------



## waves (Sep 12, 2006)

hey peeps
I can confirm that the game is working on my SD-M3 AND I can save!
works 100% here!


----------



## lil_fighter (Sep 12, 2006)

any G6 lite news?


----------



## ds6220 (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(lil_fighter @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> any G6 lite news?


Just that it works but does not save. If it is a short game, no big. I have a feeling I would want a working save though. I played it for about an hour on my G6 Lite then turned it off not knowing it would be lost.


----------



## kudaku (Sep 12, 2006)

they cut out the first cutscene????!!!!!
that's awful why the **** would they do that
best scene in the whole game (well maybe the second scene) sounds like they really screwed it up for no reason at all
*sigh thank god for Supercard and the japanese version (as well as imports)


----------



## -EX- (Sep 12, 2006)

The first scene is the Model X transformation, it's still there, subbed. The second one (Model ZX) is killed.


----------



## zalman (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(outphase @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(HugeCock @ Sep 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Well hopefully someone talented like Fast will create a nifty patch to get jap voices!Â
> ...


Where is Fast's tutorial?

Also is it possible to restore missing cutscenes?


----------



## ebcubs03 (Sep 12, 2006)

great game


----------



## 754boy (Sep 12, 2006)

Does the JPN save work with this version? I beat Rockman ZX but did none of the side missions. Would love to do them in English.


----------



## lexus-8 (Sep 12, 2006)

i want to play this game but f*****g find where to download it


----------



## g.crow (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(lexus-8 @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> i want to play this game but f*****g find where to download it



Go read the f*****g rules!

mars


----------



## lexus-8 (Sep 12, 2006)

dude thanx alot mars77 i really appreciate it


----------



## DhaosBR (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh, my.I can´t belive  Capcom slashed another great Megaman game...and i thought that they couldn´t sink lower after those lame ports from Megaman X aniversary collection...

At least the gameplay still the same, played an hour ago and lovin´it, EVEN that i can´t save in my M3 slim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Waiting for those M3 bastards to update it ASAP


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 12, 2006)

After taking a look at the rom.. i found out that capcom people DID indeed get lazy.. all the japanese files are still in there.. =\ like wtf.


----------



## Cutman (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(waves @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> hey peeps
> I can confirm that the game is working on my SD-M3 AND I can save!
> works 100% here!




Can anyone back up this claim?

Cause right now I'm just going to play through the game, without shutting off my system.  I'd love to be able to shut my system off though.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 12, 2006)

Doesn't save on my G6L, but no biggy, I'm just gonna go play the Japanese one some more.
Screw the USA one, it sucks anyway!


----------



## waves (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Cutman @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(waves @ Sep 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > hey peeps
> ...




I have to say that I don't have the newest firmware installed. don't ask me which version it is. anyways, it works great on my M3!


----------



## Flam9 (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(waves @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Cutman @ Sep 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(waves @ Sep 12 2006 said:
> ...



Lucky :/
What settings did you put when you sent it over to your SD?  Safe mode + trim?


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 12, 2006)

if he can get it work on his m3 sd then he is a better man than i because i cant.  Im using newest firmware and everything.  It appears to save in game, and when you reset the DS it says its backing up the save to.  But when you boot the game up again, no option to continue is available, just a new game.


----------



## palmarenko (Sep 12, 2006)

I can confirm that saving isn't working on my M3 CF with the latest firmware.


----------



## HereZia (Sep 12, 2006)

Saving is working on my supercard CF.

It's so strange all characters in this game got french name, but there are not french name but common word.

Like 

Vent (French) = Wind

Maquereau = it's a fish but i don't know how to say that in english

Fleuve = like a river


----------



## zalman (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(sketch143 @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> After taking a look at the rom.. i found out that capcom people DID indeed get lazy.. all the japanese files are still in there.. =\ like wtf.
> 
> But the Megaman ZX ROM is smaller (when zipped) than the Rockman ZX ROM... are the files still there but replaced by silence or something?
> 
> ...


Again, where is Fast's tutorial that you speak of? Does anyone know?


----------



## zoharmodifier (Sep 12, 2006)

QUOTE(zalman @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> But the Megaman ZX ROM is smaller (when zipped) than the Rockman ZX ROM... are the files still there but replaced by silence or something?



all of the voice files are missing. at least, that's what i assume when i looked into the "vx" directory on the ROM. the JP version has hundreds of files in that directory, while the US version has like... 10. or something close to that.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Sep 12, 2006)

Havent seen fast online in a few days , he posted some tutorials on www.sosuke.com/ezflash

But it isnt that easy as i understand it


----------



## dreary79 (Sep 12, 2006)

Would it be easier to use the (J) version and replace or edit it with the (U) text files?


----------



## Deletable_Man (Sep 12, 2006)

Dammit man. In my day our Megaman didn't have anime cutscenes and japanese voiceovers and we liked it! We thanked the heavens when we died 87 times in just the first screen! We didn't need a mega z flame sword x buster extreme zx 3rd edition, just a standard shot would do it!
*storms off mumbling about snow and uphill both ways*


----------



## zoharmodifier (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Deletable_Man @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> Dammit man. In my day our Megaman didn't have anime cutscenes and japanese voiceovers and we liked it! We thanked the heavens when we died 87 times in just the first screen! We didn't need a mega z flame sword x buster extreme zx 3rd edition, just a standard shot would do it!
> *storms off mumbling about snow and uphill both ways*



in all fairness, the gameplay IS exactly the same, so you'd think people wouldn't be complaining.

BUT, this is not about gameplay. it's about getting what "everyone else" (i.e. Japan) is getting. consumers want everything that they should be getting, even if it's like... an extra toothbrush or something. (ok, let's pretend piraters are consumers too) so on that note... GIVE US OUR JAPANESE VOICEOVERS AND MOVIES!


----------



## Prince Medion (Sep 13, 2006)

With G6 lite and Passcard, running in safe mode without trim works and saves correctly even after turning off the system power and removing both G6 lite cart and Passcard.

Hope that helps some people.


----------



## fischju_original (Sep 13, 2006)

corrupted my SC CF after saving


----------



## TheVirus (Sep 13, 2006)

With all of the complaints I hope a fan takes the US version and mixes it with the Japanese one so we can enjoy the way the game is supposed to be played.

I'll wait for an M3 fix before trying it.


----------



## zoharmodifier (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Prince Medion @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> With G6 lite and Passcard, running in safe mode without trim works and saves correctly even after turning off the system power and removing both G6 lite cart and Passcard.
> 
> Hope that helps some people.



? that didn't work for me.


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Prince Medion @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> With G6 lite and Passcard, running in safe mode without trim works and saves correctly even after turning off the system power and removing both G6 lite cart and Passcard.
> 
> Hope that helps some people.



You sure about that man ? Do you have the latest drivers ? (v4.3b)

I've tried it in safe mode/no trim and it didnèt save


----------



## HandheldFrog (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(bakhalishta @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Prince Medion @ Sep 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > With G6 lite and Passcard, running in safe mode without trim works and saves correctly even after turning off the system power and removing both G6 lite cart and Passcard.
> ...



I also tried this two times, both time beating the boss and saving. I could start+select and go to main screen and load save but when I powered off and powered back on my save was gone. Sneaky save data!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This and lego star wars, I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## zidanej (Sep 13, 2006)

Same here, tried safe mode + no trim and the save doesn't work.  Did you do anything else differently Medion?


----------



## UScr00ge (Sep 13, 2006)

Not saving for me on my G6 Lite either. 

Not that concerned because I pick it up tomorrow at EB, but still, G6 needs to fix this soon.


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 13, 2006)

Even with the 4.3b U-Disk, the game didn't save.

Maybe the first save point is corrupted. Any help Medion ?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2006)

Seems to save perfectly on my Supercard SD/SuperKey combo. I took the cartridge and the SD card out as well just to check. Still saved.


----------



## outphase (Sep 13, 2006)

The G6 had the same save issues when the japanese version came out. Just wait for a new UDisk Manager to come out (4.3c). I believe it was out within 2-3 days time after the Japanese version was dumped.


----------



## TripleA (Sep 13, 2006)

I was playing this when the game all of a sudden it froze and i got a supercard error saying that its not real supercard (i know its real everything matches real 1) now my ds cant see my supercard


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 13, 2006)

Damn i didn't know this game way this gay, and what is the reason for taking out stuff like the games voice's anyway. Without any voice this game might as well be a gba game, but this is the reason you never buy american games from japan cause they always mess it up. The only good thing is when the english version of this game comes out soon it will be just like the japanesse version, because the two countries share the same principles when it comes to importing things like this keepin everything intact.


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(outphase @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> The G6 had the same save issues when the japanese version came out. Just wait for a new UDisk Manager to come out (4.3c). I believe it was out within 2-3 days time after the Japanese version was dumped.



But waiting sucks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess I'll just go and buy it. It's worth it


----------



## serious_sean (Sep 13, 2006)

I can confirm saving NOT WORKING using M3 SD original.

normal, no trim, no in-game reset.


----------



## Prince Medion (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm useing the most up to date manager and such, can't explain why it wouldn't work on so many other peoples.

Do any of you have soft resent enabled? (I have it disabled) and the first save point isn't corrupt, thats where I first saved and tested and it's continued to work past that.

If you were playing on Normal try Easy. I'll try normal tomorrow to see if it's a problem with that mode or something.

Maybe it just burned incorrectly you could always try re-doing it the same way or trying diffrent ways to get this to work for you.


----------



## michaelf (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(serious_sean @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> I can confirm saving NOT WORKING using M3 SD original.
> 
> normal, no trim, no in-game reset.



I can also confirm it not saving with v27 firmware on the mini SD version with the same settings.


----------



## bakhalishta (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Prince Medion @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> I'm useing the most up to date manager and such, can't explain why it wouldn't work on so many other peoples.
> 
> Do any of you have soft resent enabled? (I have it disabled) and the first save point isn't corrupt, thats where I first saved and tested and it's continued to work past that.
> 
> ...



I was trying the Easy mode. Tried playing with both Aile and Vent. You burned it soft reset disabled/safe mode/no trim right ?

After saving, did you just shut down the DSL or did you go to the main menu first ? You have a G6 Lite right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?

Sorry for all these question man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try burning it again

edit : Just noticed that I downloaded a .rar version of megaman, so I'll try downloading the ''official'' lgc-mmzx.zip release


----------



## outphase (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Prince Medion @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> I'm useing the most up to date manager and such, can't explain why it wouldn't work on so many other peoples.
> 
> Do any of you have soft resent enabled? (I have it disabled) and the first save point isn't corrupt, thats where I first saved and tested and it's continued to work past that.
> 
> ...



The error is actually when trying to load the game... it didn't save.


----------



## Hooya (Sep 13, 2006)

Game working completely (Saving Works) on my EZ4 lite.  I used the 1.70 loader and the 1.0 Client.  I just gave the ROM a nice name with the loader and didn't check either save patch or reset.  Checked with first save point.

I didn't play the (J) version, so I'm not terribly missing the voices, but I can see how they'd be cool.  Is there a video of the missing cutscene somewhere?


----------



## lil_fighter (Sep 13, 2006)

i don't know what it is, but its working fine with my g6 lite (saves and all), all im using is normal difficulty, the dude, safe mode, and no trim. My black ds lite could be doing something (lol yea right....)

the voices gone does kinda suck, but it in no way takes away from the awesomness.

and.......Black Lite FTW!


----------



## zoharmodifier (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(lil_fighter @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> i don't know what it is, but its working fine with my g6 lite (saves and all), all im using is normal difficulty, the dude, safe mode, and no trim. My black ds lite could be doing something (lol yea right....)
> 
> the voices gone does kinda suck, but it in no way takes away from the awesomness.
> 
> and.......Black Lite FTW!



hmm this is the second account of a working save on the g6. which firmware version are you using?


----------



## EQnox (Sep 13, 2006)

Perhaps the fact he didn't trim.


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 13, 2006)

G6Lite 4.3 - safe mode, no trim, no save =p

coz of no save, i've been playing nonstop... place in sleep mode if i have to do something

Anyone fought the giant metool yet? such a fun boss


----------



## WangJang (Sep 13, 2006)

black ds:lite, g6 4.3 + u-disk 4.3b, no trim, safe mode = no save.
black ds:lite, g6 4.3 + u-disk 4.3b, *trim*, safe mode = no save.

Weird that it works for them two.


----------



## TheStump (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL EZ2 1G ...WORK and SAVES..Bwarrrr


----------



## viz (Sep 13, 2006)

Might want to update your m3 firmware guys, e22 or so fixed the rockman zx save bug.


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah the save bug for the JAP version.  Im on 27a right now and its not saving for me.


----------



## blackeromegalon (Sep 13, 2006)

Same here. Looks like I'll have to go through the same trauma again...


----------



## Ludvigsson (Sep 13, 2006)

This game is not working on supercard Lite


----------



## Shinseiki (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Ludvigsson @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> This game is not working on supercard Lite



Did you try patch cartridge access ?


----------



## waves (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Flam9 @ Sep 12 2006 said:


> Lucky :/
> What settings did you put when you sent it over to your SD?Â Safe mode + trim?




okguys, here comes teh s4v0r:

M3 SD:
firmware e22
safe-boot
no trim

WORKS AND SAVES!
enjoy!


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 13, 2006)

no updates on G6?

i'm on last boss right now.. and it's 2 am.. have to stop playing.. =p i just died again.. i'm at the part where you fight all the bosses again and 2 forms of the final boss.. =p

i wish i can just save this and play something else for a while.. lol

on a side note.. i tried doing battle with Omega Zero.. i lasted about 5 seconds..  =\


----------



## Kyro (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(waves @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Flam9 @ Sep 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky :/
> ...


i m not going to dowgrade my M3, downgrading is only for psp


----------



## kodoku (Sep 13, 2006)

I can verify that this also works with 22f, safe mode and no trim.


----------



## Kirby102 (Sep 13, 2006)

I can also confirm that this game *works perfectly (and saves) with M3-SD (phat) with E24, safe mode and no trim.*


----------



## Ludvigsson (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinseiki @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Ludvigsson @ Sep 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > This game is not working on supercard Lite
> ...




The what now?


----------



## bullet007 (Sep 13, 2006)

After mixed reports of people getting it and not getting it to work on m3, i decided to burn this game onto my ninjapass instead.  Saveing and full speed video FTW!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2006)

Good to see this got a US release.

@zalman The guide I believe people are talking about it the GBA/DS rom hacking 101 I put out an early version of, I have not quite finished the guide yet (everything except extensive detail on the DS file system and true GBA/DS sound hacking is done) but
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36860
Also:
http://www.sosuke.com/ezflash/viewtopic.php?t=457

I have not looked at it personally yet but you can either replace the soundfile using NDSTS or NDSTool (Try NDSTS first), The might have even just whacked the volume right down (I believe the did this in the US/Eu castlevania release (if you listen carefully you can still hear quite Japanese) in which case it will be a 100 byte patch coming up.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 13, 2006)

My G6 not lite don't save too.
When trying DoFat/normal and/or Trim, all I got was the G6Loader (V4.3) to load the game but just stay at the 100% blue circle screen, and never run the game not even the white screen as other games usualy show when they are not working.


Too bad they cut the japanese audio.
I thought US compagny would be starting to use both jp/us voice in games like they do with Atelier iris on PS2.
I hope there will be more like those.


----------



## Zantagor (Sep 13, 2006)

where can you find previous versions of the firmware now that the website is "dead" for downloads?


----------



## BlazerDe (Sep 13, 2006)

Try http://www.maxconsole.net


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> Good to see this got a US release.
> 
> @zalman The guide I believe people are talking about it the GBA/DS rom hacking 101 I put out an early version of, I have not quite finished the guide yet (everything except extensive detail on the DS file system and true GBA/DS sound hacking is done) but
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36860
> ...


Don't think it's quite that easy unfortunately - the sdat file is the same size in both roms, the difference seems to be the plethora of files missing from the "VX" directory in the US version. And no, simply putting them back in there doesn't give you voices, something else has to be edited as well (I tried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


By the way people, would it kill you to talk about getting the game working on your device in the appropriate forums reserved for such discussion? I remember when release threads usually discussed the game itself, rather than the ludicrous amount of posts (yes I would even call it spam) that appear when a game doesn't seem to work for a device (and even when it does). Keep cart specific discussion in the cart specific forums.


----------



## Kurdoglu99 (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(FAST6191 @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> Good to see this got a US release.
> 
> @zalman The guide I believe people are talking about it the GBA/DS rom hacking 101 I put out an early version of, I have not quite finished the guide yet (everything except extensive detail on the DS file system and true GBA/DS sound hacking is done) but
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=36860
> ...



I can't import files with NDSTS to the Megaman ZX Rom. There comes a message like "File size incorrect!". How did that Work?
And I can't find the source for NDSTool. The link of the source doesn't work.


----------



## tooonyo (Sep 13, 2006)

the french names of the characters in the game are hilarious : thon, marguerite, macquereau...ahah

It's like if you had characters named : pimp, ugly...


----------



## Morphx2 (Sep 13, 2006)

How did you get it to save on a Supercard Lite??


----------



## Helmut (Sep 13, 2006)

I confirme that it works and saves on M3 with firmware e22 and game manager v22f in safe mode. You can give it a download here: http://rapidshare.de/files/27689445/GameManagerV22f.rar.html.


----------



## Prince Medion (Sep 13, 2006)

The one thing I didn't try, which was playing another game and then going back to MMZX ended up not saving the data and now my data is gone >.< I was close to the end to... >.


----------



## TheStump (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The one thing I didn't try, which was playing another game and then going back to MMZX ended up not saving the data and now my data is gone >.< I was close to the end to... >.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 13, 2006)

Megaman 2 = Ownage.

On topic, the game does have some difficulty but it's not that hard. (played through jap, waiting for M3 fix before going through again) It's sad to hear about it having stuff removed rather than replaced. Can't really complain at all unless I go out and buy the game though. 
Kudos for the optional Ox form and that fun little boss fight for it. Unfourtunate that it was only a bit of extra challange though and not really all out on the difficulty. A really good boss fight is one that drains 3-4 subtanks imo.

Now that I have just looked up and noticed that the old firmware works indeed, something I was thinking a tad didn't care enough about, I will have to start playing tonight!


----------



## Kamakazie (Sep 13, 2006)

QUOTE(S2561588 @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> it took me like 10mins alone to kill the intro boss...that was ridiculus...seriously and this was not including the first time i died either.



You can kill the thing with like 5 charged shots... I beat it without even getting hurt o_o


----------



## godbuns (Sep 13, 2006)

Quick question about the game itself ...sometime in the beginning of the human lvl/town c1/c2 u see an arcade and the owner says you can play them , what games are in the arcade are they old megaman games or something? And can you really play these games?


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 13, 2006)

The japanese voices aren't easily restorable.. the voice overs don't go on the same sound effect file usually packaged into this game.. this one has a seperate folder for those voice.. so the coding must've been changed to remove the voices.

A way i can think off is too put english text on the japanese version.

Btw, just finished the game.. =p last boss wasn't too hard.. i was screwing around when it came to his last life bar.. and i still have 1 and half sub tank left.. lol =p 

Anyone who played the Megaman Zero series will find that ZX is too easy on normal mode compared to the MMZ series.. (especially one! no subtanks =( )

All i can say is.. all the bosses are easy if you know what to do.. once you get killed enough times and you're familiar with all their moves, they'll take less than a minute to kill.. =p All their attacks are avoidable.

For the guy above.. i unlocked 2 games so far.. one game is like arkanoid.. but you use Fx to hit the ball instead.. the other i can't really remember.. =p


----------



## iNtruda (Sep 13, 2006)

i can't get this to work on my mini supercard

i tried almost every possibility

saver patch on SD card
rom position patch on SD card
enable restart on
trim rom on
faster play on
patch cartriage on


am i doing something wrong? all i get is a white screen


----------



## -EX- (Sep 13, 2006)

The mini-games are: soccer (you have to make a ball to pass through some obstacles), then FX game, some puzzle game. And the last one I dunno about, 'cause it unlocks after finishing the hard mode.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 14, 2006)

FW 27 with GM 22f worked fine here. But can't seem to get my JPN save to work. Anybody else get their's working or is this just a game it dun work with?


----------



## gbtemp111 (Sep 14, 2006)

ahsura zero, FW 27, right? what about GM27a??
also, what font is that in your flash rowan atkinson thing?
works and saves with GM&FM 27a
package found at dualscene.net


----------



## showdown (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyone with G6L who's gotten there with new firmware:

Did you get a white screen (possibly with a blaring noise) after you try to use the first armor (Hx)?


----------



## outphase (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(showdown @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Anyone with G6L who's gotten there with new firmware:
> 
> Did you get a white screen (possibly with a blaring noise) after you try to use the first armor (Hx)?


I just got that, then didn't save, then changed to Hx... I'm using Soft Reset + DoFat + Trim. you?


----------



## zoharmodifier (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(outphase @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(showdown @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with G6L who's gotten there with new firmware:
> ...



my game froze after the model ZX movie. no blaring noise or anything though, just a frozen white top screen. i was also using soft reset + dofat + trim. going to try it without soft reset and trim now...

(pick up your phone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## 754boy (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Sep 13 2006 said:


> FW 27 with GM 22f worked fine here. But can't seem to get my JPN save to work. Anybody else get their's working or is this just a game it dun work with?



Doesn't work with it. I'm using a SC and I tried using my JPN save, it didn't work. I really dont want to play this game from the beginning again lol. All I wanted to do is complete the rest of the side quests.


----------



## -EX- (Sep 15, 2006)

The game takes 5-6 hours on the normal mode with all the upgrades, secrets and subquests. Don't be so freaking lazy. I played through the game over 5 times. It's the best DS game (for me atleast).


----------



## showdown (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(outphase @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(showdown @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with G6L who's gotten there with new firmware:
> ...



Yeah I changed it to safe mode + rom trim and it works okay now!  Currently getting my ass kicked in the underwater level.  I hate underwater levels.


----------



## zoharmodifier (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(showdown @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(outphase @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(showdown @ Sep 14 2006 said:
> ...



i'm using dofat, no other options on, and it's working too. i suspect it's just software reset that's screwing it up.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Sep 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > FW 27 with GM 22f worked fine here. But can't seem to get my JPN save to work. Anybody else get their's working or is this just a game it dun work with?
> ...


Well at least I know it's not just me. Oh well, it's megaman. I can play through it several times and still enjoy it!


----------



## Cutman (Sep 15, 2006)

Any save fix for this yet?


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 15, 2006)

for which card?


----------



## Noah (Sep 15, 2006)

The game worked up until I got on the elevator on the final stage. Now I'm in a room with some glowing circuitry all around the sides, and I can't get out, and nothing is happening.

Has anyone encountered this?

Supercard MiniSD, Superkey, US DS Lite (White)

edit: Nevermind, the things on the side were teleports!


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 15, 2006)

My game freezes when I switch to the Hx mode, anyone else having this issue?

M3 SD, Trim, 4x Fast Mode.


----------



## Cutman (Sep 15, 2006)

QUOTE(sketch143 @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> for which card?



I have M3 Perfect SD.


----------



## RaydenEG (Sep 15, 2006)

still cant get this to work with my supercard mini sd + superkey on US ds lite. Dual White screens. suggestions?


----------



## Toufas (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(RaydenEG @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> still cant get this to work with my supercard mini sd + superkey on US ds lite. Dual White screens. suggestions?



same here :/


----------



## iNtruda (Sep 16, 2006)

ditto


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Noah @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> The game worked up until I got on the elevator on the final stage. Now I'm in a room with some glowing circuitry all around the sides, and I can't get out, and nothing is happening.
> 
> Has anyone encountered this?
> 
> ...



yeah.. 8 boss fights one after another.


----------



## Pochi (Sep 16, 2006)

I know I'm not supposed to speak about the game itself, but only about the compatibility of it with my supercard, nevertheless... I'm stuck after the 2nd mission, I don't know where to go and what to do! I may have skipped a text too fast, and now I'm stuck... 
can anybody help me? please?


----------



## ShinaKitsune (Sep 16, 2006)

http://db.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/file/mega_man_zx.txt
:3

This is for anything about the game iirc...
Also... is any superfan working on a patch for the japanese one to have the english text? I would love to have the voices back


----------



## sketch143 (Sep 16, 2006)

did you find the 4 people from guardian? after you do find them, go get the doll from the guy near the fountain (guardian staff) and teleport to X-1


----------



## Pochi (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the answers!

Shinakitsune > Damn, I wasn t clever at the moment... I'm used to looking into faqs and walkthrough but I don't why I didn't think about this time...
maybe unconciously I feel like bothering some people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sketch143 > I found the 4 and received my plush, but then I was wandering...


----------



## Reggie (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(jhoff80 @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> My game freezes when I switch to the Hx mode, anyone else having this issue?
> 
> M3 SD, Trim, 4x Fast Mode.



My game also freezes whenever I switch to HX mode.

I'm using a G6 Lite, soft reset, DoFat, and trim.


----------



## Strider (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(RaydenEG @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> still cant get this to work with my supercard mini sd + superkey on US ds lite. Dual White screens. suggestions?



Did you tick 'patch game cartridge access' or whatever it's called? Currently playing on the SC miniSD..


----------



## showdown (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(showdown @ Sep 14 2006 said:


> Yeah I changed it to safe mode + rom trim and it works okay now!Â Currently getting my ass kicked in the underwater level.Â I hate underwater levels.



If you're freezing when changing to Hx do that

I'm going through hard mode now


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Sep 17, 2006)

QUOTE(sketch143 @ Sep 15 2006 said:


> for which card?




M3 CF?


----------



## DDRFan2006 (Sep 17, 2006)

Can someone please post how to make megaman save on M3 CF? Thanks


----------



## Gnat (Sep 21, 2006)

Was late to try this game, even without noticing what is missing from the jap version and what not it plays great. Too bad that first boss (robo snake) eats me within 30 seconds max...


----------



## WunSick (Sep 25, 2006)

*Supercard CF/SD*
[Patcher 2.55C with latest firmware (1.63 i think)]

1) Enable Cart access patch
2) Trim the ROM
3) Patch to read/save to CF/SD

(all other settings are off)


works.


----------



## solidkk (Oct 3, 2006)

........yyoo.......!!


----------



## zeromaint (Nov 4, 2006)

I have MiniSD M3 with e29 firmware.  I added the game via the instructions on the guide provided here, but when the game fully loads all I get is a black screen.  Are there any settings I need to change or did I download a bad ROM?


----------

